# Sig Sauer came to my school today



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

I forgot to mention to you guys, but Sig arms came to my college today to discuss their company. The Vice President came along with a guy names George Harris and another guy whose name I didn't catch. They talked about all the military contracts they've been getting recently and especially about the training facility they have. According to them it's one of the best, the Secret Service as well as a bunch of other federal agencies train there.

Two things that stood out:

1) They offer internships for college students. That's definitely something I'm going to look into my Senior year, that would be a really fun internship to do.

2) They are working with the school to have a class that is tied in with the curriculum. I was really surprised with this. They didn't have any details, but just the idea of it would be really cool.

Just thought you guys might be interested


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Sounds interesting!

The agency that I'm in the testing process for right now issues .40S&W Glocks, just like most other agencies in this area. Although, I have seen one state trooper with an M&P, and one sheriff with what I think was some kind of 1911 (didn't want to look like a total freak staring at his gun, he was processing my CHP application). Personally, I haven't liked the feel of most Sig's I've gotten my hands on. It's been a while though.

-Jeff-


----------



## Hank98498 (Oct 6, 2008)

*Sig at School*

Marcus;
Yes, that was interesting to me. At which college do you attend?
Hank98498



Marcus99 said:


> I forgot to mention to you guys, but Sig arms came to my college today to discuss their company. The Vice President came along with a guy names George Harris and another guy whose name I didn't catch. They talked about all the military contracts they've been getting recently and especially about the training facility they have. According to them it's one of the best, the Secret Service as well as a bunch of other federal agencies train there.
> 
> Two things that stood out:
> 
> ...


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Does sound pretty cool.


----------



## Marcus99 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hank98498 said:


> Marcus;
> Yes, that was interesting to me. At which college do you attend?
> Hank98498


St. Anselm, it's in Manchester, NH

The VP said that their main competitor is Glock, but that they consider their handguns are better than Glocks, I think the reason was the firing mechanism (fire-strike or something). However, they consider their real competitor to be 'a german company' (they wouldnt say the name, Walther I suppose). Apparently they won a contract with the US government solely because Sig was American and Walther's German.

Food for thought


----------



## BigMatt (Sep 4, 2008)

Did you ask for a job?


----------



## Occram (Dec 21, 2007)

That "German" competitor is Heckler & Koch, hands down. They both won very, very large contracts, H&K taking the slightly larger of the two, with the Department of Homeland Security. These contracts were the largest in US history with the DHS purchasing up to a maximum of 65,000 pistols each over the next five years from the manufacturers. 

Sig Sauer's contract is worth $23.7 million and the pistols chosen were the P226R-DAK, P229R-DAK, and the P239-DAO.

H&K's contract is worth $26.2 million and their pistols that were picked were the P2000, P2000SK and the USP Compact LEM.

All the pistols were chosen in either 9mm, .40S&W or .357SIG.

I think it's funny that they said that it's a German company but wouldn't say their name. I love both of these companies for this reason. They're both incredibly good at what they do, and there is a healthy level of competition between them to keep both of their products top shelf.

Mark~


----------



## bill5074 (Jun 23, 2008)

COOL!!!!!!!! I went to the Sig Academy a few years ago and it was a blast. George Harris is in charge of the Sig Academy, and has been for several years. If you get the chance take one of their courses at the facility in Exeter, NH. It is worth every penny and get some top notch instruction. :smt1099


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Occram said:


> That "German" competitor is Heckler & Koch, hands down.


That was my first thought as well.


----------

